# Car crashed into goat pen



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep. Woke up at 6am to a neighbor frantically ringing our doorbell saying that a car crashed through the cinderblock wall on the side of our property. I went running out back in my PJs to find the car sitting INSIDE my goat pen amidst a pile of rubble and rebar. Oh crap. The goats were hiding in their house on the other side of the pen, thank god, looking visibly shaken up but otherwise uninjured. No one was in the car so I climbed over it and saw a lady and man sitting on the side of the road and asked if they were okay. Neither spoke a word of English so I called the police and once they showed up they told me that the lady had no license, registration for the car, or insurance. Double oh crap. Tow truck came and pulled the car out and we began quickly trying to stack up the crumbled cinder blocks so the goats didn't run out of the 8 foot hole. Everyone appears fine but the wall is going to be $3000 to fix, and that's on US. The cop told us in a very heavy Spanish accent that the lady was only getting a citation, and she got to leave shortly after. I am beyond upset. My boyfriend was taken to jail for the night a few months back for driving with a suspended license and no registration, and he didn't even hit anything! How could they let this woman go after she crashed through our wall and could very well have killed my poor goats? Isn't that reckless endangerment at least? If she had crashed through a daycare playground or our bedroom I'm sure there would've been more sever repercussions, but nothing for a goat pen. And we just brought home our bred doe, so I'm freaking out that the stress could cause her to abort. Ugh, what a pain. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Get a lawyer and sue. I know that she probably doesnt have much but if you get a lien against her she wont be able to have any property or if she has property she will have to pay you when she sells it. the lien is good for 10 years then you can renew itt for another 10 years.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

It would cost you more to sue then to fix the wall.. 

I would defiantly make a complaint to the police station.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Home owners insurance?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry about your wall . But I'm glad your little goaties weren't injured


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OMGoodness....that is insane. She has no license??  That would be very upsetting!

Sorry you are having to deal with this!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, that is horrible


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

gad everyone was ok...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

In the state of NH driving without a license automatic cuff and stuff.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I would also think homeowners insurance should cover something like this. Then they could sue her to recoup the money.....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad everyone was ok and I hope your newly pregnant doe wasn't too stressed out. 

I hope homeowners will cover this for you.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep turn it in to your homeowners insurance. Can you buy a cattle panel to keep them in until you can fix the wall? That is awful the the driver can't be made to compensate you. Small claims court might be the solution for you if homeowners insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies. We're giving our homeowners insurance a call once we get the pen safe for the goats to be in unsupervised for a minute. I just don't feel like this should be my responsibility and have to increase our payments on the insurance when this woman is completely at fault. She didn't give a reason for crashing, there are no skid marks on the road, it looks like she was just driving along and did a complete 90 degree turn in the middle of the street, straight into the wall. The cop didn't administer a breathalyzer test or have her prove that she wasn't under the influence of drugs or alcohol, which would be the only reason I could think of why she would suddenly jerk the wheel and drive off the road. She didn't even say sorry or show any remorse, in Spanish or otherwise. If I hit someone's property I would be beside myself with tears and apologies. I will be calling the police again to file a report, I really feel like the officer should've done more. She had a bit of an attitude with us the whole time but was all comforting and soft voice when she was speaking in Spanish with the woman. Oh, and did I forget to mention that the woman got picked up in a brand new shiny Mercedes?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow!! I'm glad your goats weren't injured. i hope your bred doe turns out fine(she should) that is one sturdy looking goat wall...who the heck would expect a car to come thru it. Geez. She needs to be held accountable and that cop needs some training....crashing thru a cement wall into someone's animals doesnt deserve consoling. File a complaint. Get the drivers name and see if you can't find someone to help you out. Call judge Judy!! (half kidding)


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with canthavejust1 !!! I would file a complaint about the officer too. I would feel the same way if it were me. You and your goats were the victims here. I don't understand how the officer could just dismiss it so easily!!! ???
Even if you do get it covered by homeowners, I wonder if you could still take her to small claims to pay you back your deductible?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Where do you live? This could be a case of where the cops look the other way when it involves certain people groups. I would complain to the police. Probably to late now, but calling the local TV station also helps. Would have been nice for it to show up on the news and they have a way of getting answers. If the police do not want to do their job it is frustrating but not much you can do about it. A friend once was on the freeway going the speed limit when the guy behind her just drove into her. He didn't change lanes or slow down, just drove right into her. She was hurt--car rolled down the embankment. There was beer bottles in the back of the car, but the cop said in his report he didn't smell anything on the guys breath so never bothered to do a sobriety test. Some cops just do not want to do their job.

Glad no one got hurt.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank goodness your goats are OK!!!! It's to bad for your wall, though.... I hope homeowners insurance will cover it.... I am so sorry this happened to you,


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

All I can say is,...I can't even say anything that wouldn't probably get me kicked of the forum.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW. That's crazy! I would have thrown an absolute ballistic fit!!! This is the sad country we live in. They don't even slap the hand for illegal driving/driving with no license, they just say oh that's okay...

You'd think it would not be that way. But it is


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Id call the local news and fwd them these pics that you posted! They thrive on things like this! I assure you that you would definitely get a rise outtve the cops chief if you do!
Its sad that we have to go to the extreme in most cases in this day and time to get people to "JUST DO THE RIGHT THING"...sorry yall are having to deal with this crap when it was at NO FAULT of your own..Home owners should handle this for you and id assume they'll go after the lady for reimbursement for the repairs. 
GOD...Im SUPER GLAD that I live in the COUNTRY!!


----------

